# EMS Around the world



## eml108 (Jul 21, 2012)

I am completing my EMT-P class and have been assigned a term paper regarding EMS around the world.  In the paper I must address the EMS practices in Haiti, Mexico, and Canada, as well as the improvements that could be made in each or the benefits of their current system.  

I am finding that this information is difficult to find from legitimate sources.  Does anyone know where I might be able to find some sources for this info?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2012)

You can contact the folks at empactnorthwest.org. They are training EMTs in Haiti and are involved in the operation of ALS there


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 21, 2012)

www.paramedic.ca has some good info on Canada. The NOCP is the national standard. a lot of provinces have the same or similar skill sets to the national standards. If you have any more questions feel. Free to ask.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 21, 2012)

Also look up the EMS Chiefs of Canada (EMSCC) they have a white paper on the future of Paramedicine in Canada from a few years back. Some of what's in there is starting to come to fruition such as Community Paramedicine.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Make sure and research the medics in Juarez Mexico across the border from El Paso. They pretty much practice under some of the worst conditions there are outside of an active war zone.


----------



## Ghostnineone (Jul 22, 2012)

You mean It's not an active war zone?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 22, 2012)

It's getting better, but it's still dangerous.


----------



## EagleMedic (Aug 7, 2012)

I can help you with anything about how the EMS runs in Mexico, throw me a PM so I can have the details on what you're interested in.


----------

